# 2011 LTZ Coolant Leak.



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

So I just picked up a 2011 Cruze LTZ on 1/2/15. Well I found on 1/3/15 that it has a coolant leak coming from a coolant line under the hood. I took it into the GM dealer for repair, but the dealer said that they could not source a replacement line part number #13251447. The service manager said that they called around and no warehouses or dealers had this line in stock. Just seeing if anyone else has had a issue with this or has a solution for it???


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

did they give you a rental till they can fix it?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Many have failed....the part number has been updated and the part improved.

Find a dealer that can read his parts manuals.....also, this component is frequently covered under the 5 year 100000 mile powertrain warranty....seals and gasket coverage.
With that in mind, find a dealer that also has a handle on the Chevrolet warranty polocy and proceedures.

Rob


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

This is good to know as they said it was not covered under the 5 year 100K warranty. Thanks for the insight as I dropped it off with the dealer I purchased from tonight to also fix the drivers side heated seat that is not functioning. Thank you for all of your help!!!


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

On a side note the Service manager said the car has had a water pump installed around 48,000 miles and it now has 53,000 miles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The01Cav said:


> On a side note the Service manager said the car has had a water pump installed around 48,000 miles and it now has 53,000 miles.


Since you are the second owner you should be aware of a few warranty extensions that are now yours.

Water pumps are now covered for 10 years or 150000 miles.
Your power steering rack now has the same coverage as above for a binding condition.
You have a product update/warranty extension for your negative battery cable....if it misbehaves the radio will flash off and you will get stabilitrack and power steering failure messages.

Congrats, welcome, read up....most of your questions have been answered but if you can't seem to find it, ask again.

Rob


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks I am actually the 3rd owner of it. It was a fleet rental first than the second owner than me. But I really appreciate the info. I have been doing a bit of research in it. Hoping it's going to be a great car other than some small defects. I had the microswitch for the brakes and the coolant recall taken care of. It had the drip shield recall taken care of for the oil. I will keep the rest of the stuff in mind as well.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I just had mine replaced. Originally told my wife that they weren't sure if it was covered or not and would get back to us. So far hasn't called or sent a bill so hoping that means they figured it out on their end.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I guess we will be finding out wether the dealer I bought it from can figure it out.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its a new part number now. I had to fix it on my 2011 LTZ also. I actually think this part is the cause of some of the coolant smell under the hood and you can't see coolant until itcompletely breaks off. If they would look at 2013 Cruze under their parts list they will find them in stock some where. If your dealer is big enough they may even have it stock under the new part number. It is also used on the buick velaro, and buick regal.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Got a call from the dealer today that the part is ordered and I "should" have my cruze back on tuesday. They are down on technicians due to the flu outbreak.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The01Cav said:


> Got a call from the dealer today that the part is ordered and I "should" have my cruze back on tuesday. They are down on technicians due to the flu outbreak.


I'll allow the flu excuse.......just coming out of it......a real ash kikker this one.

Rob


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I agree, I have been fighting it any now laryngitis ontop of that...


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Well got the car back, no longer leaking from the line, but now it looks like a pin hole developed on the thermostat housing. As soon as I got home from the shop I found it was leaking coolant.... Not a good start for me with this car...


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Got a new water neck on the cruze, it was leaking where the upper rad hose goes into it.


----------



## Spocktwin (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for this thread been driving the last couple of days with the smell in the cabin. Popped the hood and what do you know the pic in this thread is exactly what i had. Called the dealer for part 13251447 they had it for $12.48 US. It took 10 minutes to replace with a pair of pliers and a screwdriver. Rinsed off the coolant on the engine and drove the car with many stops and smell is gone.....love cruze talk has helped me with a few issues and saved some dollars!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I had this same problem over the weekend. It was a bad o-ring on the small radiator hose going from the coolant outlet to the coolant reservoir. The radiator hose itself was fine. I replaced the o-ring at home depot for 23 cents and it stopped the leak. I did buy a replacement hose from the dealership for 23 dollars, but I'll be returning it.

The O-ring size was (#7) 1/2" O.D. x 3/8" I.D. x 1/16"

Coolant will leak from the outlet once you pull the hose out where the o-ring is; It's not much though. Just make sure the engine is cold.

Inspect the o-ring on the old hose if you still have it. Mine looked like it had been chewed on.


----------



## zdravo (Nov 1, 2017)

As I wrote in my introduction thread.
I dont have and Cruze but Opel Astra J, that car shares many parts with cruze.

I bought this car from my father in law 20 days ago and few days ago I got message on dash "Coolant level low".
So, I put some distilled water in (as its 100% antifreeze inside).
Then I searched for a leek and found it on one narrow tube, on connector actually.
In the same place as other members had it. I will post few photos of it and the video of leak.

Video: https://youtu.be/7vxOMBcoA-U

Then I searched in the Internet and found this forum and this thread.
I got in touch with Opel dealer and they can order the part, one week to deliver it.
Part number is 13251447 1336360
The price here is 21.5$
Pretty pricey didnt it? 

In 5 days (yesterday) I got the same message.
So I visited my mechanic.
He plugged out the hose and found out that the O ring was worn out.
The other parts arround are OK and not broken.
So I ordered O ring set and waiting to get it.
Then we will replace it.

I hope this can help someone with the same problem



















































Poslano sa mog LG-H840 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Gabbyduck (Dec 31, 2019)

The01Cav said:


> So I just picked up a 2011 Cruze LTZ on 1/2/15. Well I found on 1/3/15 that it has a coolant leak coming from a coolant line under the hood. I took it into the GM dealer for repair, but the dealer said that they could not source a replacement line part number #13251447. The service manager said that they called around and no warehouses or dealers had this line in stock. Just seeing if anyone else has had a issue with this or has a solution for it???


They should be able to still order that part. It is known to go bad . Easy to bump it and break it. Don't ask how I know. Try gm parts online or another chevy parts person.


----------



## Gabbyduck (Dec 31, 2019)

Gabbyduck said:


> They should be able to still order that part. It is known to go bad . Easy to bump it and break it. Don't ask how I know. Try gm parts online or another chevy parts person.
> [/QUOTEhttps://www.gmpartsstore.com/oem-parts/gm-inlet-hose-13251447


----------

